# Ladies in Cardiff & surrounding areas.



## AnnieC2627 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi ladies I new to this forum - I'm currently on a different forum but not many people from wales are on there. 

Anyways little about me im 26 & my hubby is also 26 - this is our first round of ivf/FET.. We had EC back in November but due to developing OHSS our ET was put on hold, so couple of months down the line & still no ET, currently on the pill to get my period up & running properly again, hope & pray to finally get the transfer in March! 

Currently struggling a little bit as friends are not being very supportive so finding it hard to talk to people. So if anyone would be willing to meet up & go for a coffee in & around the area I live in that would be great.


----------



## MrsE17 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hiya, I can really appreciate how hard it is for you. It is so difficult for people outside this situation to understand!  
I live just outside Cardiff & work in Cardiff so maybe we could arrange to meet?
Where will you be having treatment? X


----------



## AnnieC2627 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi there, thanks for your reply  

I am currently having treatment at LWC Cardiff. How about you? Oh that would be great  x


----------



## MrsE17 (Feb 21, 2014)

I am just about to start my second nhs cycle at the Neath clinic. Our first failed in November. Do you know how to private message on here? (I'm not very good  ) x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi MrsE

You can either click on the members name as you see them next to the post or search for members using the following link (members > search for members) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=mlist;sa=search

When you find the member, click on their name and you will be taken to their profile.

Under their photo or avatar you will see the option of "send PM" - click on this and Bob's your uncle!

Shout if you need any more help 

Angelica
xx


----------



## MrsE17 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Angelica!  x


----------



## AnnieC2627 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey MrsE17, 

Sorry I havent messaged back recently... I've replied to your inbox. X


----------



## Mollywally (Nov 17, 2014)

Did u meet up, can I join? I live in N Cardiff. I'm starting nhs cycle nxt month at Uhw.


----------



## MrsE17 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi mollywally,  sorry  I never seen this. How has your treatment been? X


----------



## Kleaker2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to this......
Please can I join your thread?
I've just started treatment at University of Wales Cardiff   and would like to talk to other couples going through the same treatment for a little support, and help support others


----------



## GSB88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 
Wondering if any of you lovely ladies from cardiff have arranged a meet up? I have looked online and cant believe there are still no sort of support / chat groups available x


----------

